# Brico-Phone, site fiable ?



## Le0n_n0eL (24 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais changer l'écran d'un iphone 5. J'ai regardé plusieurs tutos, et l'opération me semble possible et simple. La seule question est : où passer commande de la pièce détachée ?
J'ai découvert le site brico-phone via leur chaîne youtube, et j'aimerais savoir si vous avez déjà passé commande sur ce site ? Ou si vous avez des choses à me signaler 

Ou encore d'autres sites sûr à me conseiller ? 

Merci


----------



## Bultech (25 Mai 2015)

Je pense qu'ils sont sérieux, mais ils sont chers... 60€ l'écran "premium" je propose les originaux a 48€...


----------



## Le0n_n0eL (26 Mai 2015)

Je me suis fait aussi la remarque, mais il est précisé pour les écrans à 48€ qu'il on un rendu d'une moins bonne qualité (couleurs, luminosité... ) et que la vitre est beaucoup plus fragile..


----------



## Bultech (26 Mai 2015)

Ceux que je propose a 48€ sont sur mon site pas bricophone, et ce sont les originaux a ce prix la. Bricophone sont cher...


----------



## daffyb (26 Mai 2015)

Comment peuvent-ils être originaux ? ca m'a toujours interpellé cette dénomination "original"


----------



## Bultech (26 Mai 2015)

Effectivement nous le savons tous, Apple ne vendent pas leurs pièces détachées, et bla bla bla, ... et c'est vrai.
Seulement avec une bonne recherche de bons fournisseurs, nous arrivons à avoir les vrais (détournés de prod chez les sous-traitants entre autres ...), pareil pour les batteries...


----------



## Le0n_n0eL (26 Mai 2015)

Il est bien sympa votre site, mais ce que j'apprécie chez Brico-Phone c'est les kits d'outils d'ouverture, et leurs tutos avec leurs produits sur youtube.


----------



## Bultech (26 Mai 2015)

C'est vrai que leurs tutos sur youtube sont bien fait. Concernant les kits d'outils nécessaires, ils sont systématiquement fournis avec les pièces détachées. Juste pas précisé sur le site.


----------



## iphone5stiti (14 Juin 2015)

Bultech a dit:


> C'est vrai que leurs tutos sur youtube sont bien fait. Concernant les kits d'outils nécessaires, ils sont systématiquement fournis avec les pièces détachées. Juste pas précisé sur le site.


Enfin bon meme si j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit des originaux ... Cela ne ramène pas la garantie de l'appareil ! Il vaut mieux payer plus et être sur du résultat dans le temps, si réparation ca sera chez Apple pour moi !


----------



## GetGet (27 Juin 2015)

En soit il n'y a pas d'écrans originaux sauf chez Apple mais la cest du vol pour le prix de la réparation ! Mais les écrans quon trouve sur les sites sont en général tres similaires et niveau couleur luminosité et contraste on ne voit presque pas la différence ! Bricophone est un bon site, c'est fiable mais c'est cher !! Personnellement je commande toujours sur eBay les écrans diphone , Ca va entre 10€ et 50 euros selon le modele et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme de qualité "mauvaise par rapport à l'originale"


----------



## tamtamtam75 (28 Juillet 2016)

C'est facile de changer son écran, faut juste en trouver un qui tienne la route. Bricophone vend a prix fort des écrans chinois de piètre qualité. Voici un message que j'ai déjà mis pour un avis les concernant qui expliquent mes propos: 
Je suis outrée par la qualité médiocre des produits vendus. Je n'ai peut être pas eu de chance... mais la multiplication des déconvenues me fait penser que je n'ai pas tord. J'ai cassé mon écran d'iphone 5s, ils m'en ont envoyé un, qui était trop grand d'un millimètre. Etrange non? ce n'était pas un problème de compatibilité, juste que l'écran était mal coupé! Ils m'en renvoient un autre... qui ne marche pas. Encore un autre en échange, qui marchait pendant quelques mois mais qui comme par hasard est en train de se décoller (la vitre se décolle de l'écran!) et il commence à avoir des sortes de taches claires. J'en avais acheté un à l'époque pour ma mère qui n'en a finalement pas eu besoin, je l'ai mis pour le remplacer, j'en avais marre de les contacter. Comme par hasard, devinez quoi? la moitié de l'écran fonctionne. Ca fait donc quatre écrans de suites qui ne marchent pas... ils voulaient à nouveau bien m'échanger un nouvel écran, je leur ai dit que je préférais un remboursement même minime car je n'avais plus aucune confiance en leur produit, je pense que ça peut se comprendre, mais non, ils ne veulent pas, ils répètent qu'ils ne veulent que me l'échanger. Alors certes, je n'ai peut être pas eu de chance.. mais bon, je suis quand même écoeurée que l'on assume de vendre à prix fort des produits qui ne fonctionne pas. Peut être aurez vous plus de chance? Moi j'ai du perdre plus de 200 euros dans l'histoire et je n'ai toujours pas d'écran fonctionnel...


----------



## Reveric (21 Octobre 2016)

commandé un écran chez Brico-phone. 
tournevis pas adapté.
documentation qui ne sert pas à grand chose.
tuto vidéo incomplet.
implantation d'écrou pas conforme et pas identique à l'écran d'origine.


----------

